# No l2tp ipsec connection created using mpd5 client to pfsense



## Magi (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi!

Trying to create a l2tp ipsec connection on freebsd 11 using mpd5 as a client to a server with pfsense 2.4.4 

Pre-Shared Key
aaabbbccc

login/password
qwerty/qwerty

In /var/log/mpd.log error

Control connection terminated: 6 (hidden AVP found but no shared secret configured)

Help, please!

mpd.conf

```
default:
load l2tp
l2tp:
create bundle static P
set ipcp yes vjcomp
create link static L1 l2tp
set link action bundle P
set link accmap 0
set link yes acfcomp protocomp
set link no pap chap
set link keep-alive 65 180
set link max-redial 0
set link disable incoming
set l2tp peer xxx.xx.xxx.202
set l2tp secret "aaabbbccc"
set auth authname qwerty
set auth password qwerty
set l2tp enable hidden
set l2tp enable outcall
open
```
/var/etc/ipsec/ipsec.conf

```
config setup
uniqueids = yes

conn bypasslan
leftsubnet = 10.148.4.0/26
rightsubnet = 10.148.4.0/26
authby = never
type = passthrough
auto = route

conn con-mobile
fragmentation = yes
keyexchange = ikev1
reauth = yes
forceencaps = no
mobike = no

rekey = yes
installpolicy = yes
type = transport
dpdaction = clear
dpddelay = 10s
dpdtimeout = 60s
auto = add
left = %any
right = %any
leftid = xxx.xx.xxx.202
ikelifetime = 28800s
lifetime = 3600s
ike = aes256-sha1-modp1024,aes256-sha1-modp2048,aes256-sha512-modp1024!
esp = aes256-sha1-modp1024!
leftauth = psk
rightauth = psk
aggressive = no
```


----------

